# Computer not recognising microSD cards



## rengrrl (Sep 1, 2012)

I have a microSD card that I want to load some music onto so it can play on my android phone. When I plug the phone in via USB cable to the computer, it recognises the phone that has been plugged in, but not the removable drive. I have gone to computer management to check it wasn't a drive letter conflict but that's not the problem. The SD card is showing in drive management, but not in the list of drives under Computer in windows explorer. I have loaded a couple of different cards into the phone and and computer directly (via adapter) and run into the same problem.


----------



## ETech7 (Aug 30, 2012)

Does it say Online or Offline in Disk Management?


----------



## rengrrl (Sep 1, 2012)

Neither, it says No Media


----------



## ETech7 (Aug 30, 2012)

If it says no media - it refers to your card reader, it doesn't see the card itself. When you attache the phone, it (the phone) should ask you if you want to mount memory card.


----------

